# Fundraising Seminar- Traditional Doce Pares Espada Ya Daga



## Ms J (Oct 14, 2001)

Fundraising Seminar- Traditional Doce Pares Espada Ya Daga

The F.A.T.E. organization is hosting a Traditional Doce Pares Espada ya Daga Seminar on  Bring your sticks, wood knives, and wood swords Feel the flow and motion of the core arts, Taught From 100 years of evolution and realty. 

Instructor: Sifu Ken Andes - Assistant Instructor: Don Pentz. . 
Traditional Tribal Drumbeats: Mr. Ian Carroll 

Location: VFW Hall 
601 North Dorset Ave.Ventnor City NJ. 

Saturday October 20th 11:00 am to 3:30 pm
Pre Reg price $ 45.00 before: (October 17th) On the day   $ 55.00  

For further information Call or Email  Mr. Biff .. 1-800-761-4946
 or Ms. J. 1-888-526-4626 Email ESPADA@f-a-t-e.org 

Make Checks payable to F.A.T.E. 
P.O. Box 125, Brigantine NJ. 08203 

Note: For hard copies of the syllabus-seminar location and maps, Please included a self-addressed stamped envelope. I will be posting a full syllabus of this seminar in a weeks time on line off our web site at www.f-a-t-e.org 

With the added recent events of the WTC or nation is facing huge issues and added stress to the commintys at large, victims of Domestic Violence and Childhood neglect- abuse have even more to deal with now, especially here on the east coast. The effects of it being so close to them is present, Our children and general populous here and across America faced the fight or flight response to great danger, and they had no where to run and no one to fight, We are now seeing the early signs and effects in this area of Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) in our children and or families. Its not going to get better by itself and only worse if there are no resources and ways to try and balance some of the negative effects now. 

                                 Ms. J bows Deeply 

                              The F.A.T.E. Organization 
                                           " F.A.T.E." 
                                   " Filipino Martial Arts" 
                   " The Art of Self-Defense & Awareness"


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2001)

Ms J.

How was your event?

:idea: :asian: :karate:


----------



## Ms J (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi renagade, well with only a 2 weeks marketing and planing time we did farly well, i have actully gotten the report on line and i was intending on posing the page here but, well tis not a perfect world to be sure....... 

here is the address with a few of the pics and a report we did for it on line: http://www.f-a-t-e.org/articals/martial arts training/Espada Ya Daga/eydfate1.html

it was a small seminar about 15 of us or so, but..... was awsome.... 

Ms. J..... :asian:


----------

